# Another trade rumor: AI/Martin



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> April 30
> 
> Would it make sense for the Sixers to send Iverson and Korver to the Nuggets for Martin and guard Andre Miller - who would obviously be expendable if Iverson came to town?
> 
> --_Philadelphia Inquirer _


Trade scenarios bloom: Kenyon Martin for A.I.?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, this is perhaps the worst trade idea I've seen yet.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, this is perhaps the worst trade idea I've seen yet.


I don't know, the one with the Raptors was pretty rough. I want Kenyon Martin about as much as I want genital herpes. Please say no to Kenyon, BK.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

which rumour trade with the raptors matt?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> which rumour trade with the raptors matt?


Now that I think about it, it wasn't a rumored trade, it was your hypothetical trade. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=261725


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Billy King, AI is not Terrell Owens, You cannot just ditch AI, especially not for age-old Kenyon Martin. You want a Forward-Center that badly, move up in the draft, take Patrick O'Bryant.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Billy King, AI is not Terrell Owens, You cannot just ditch AI, especially not for age-old Kenyon Martin. You want a Forward-Center that badly, move up in the draft, take Patrick O'Bryant.


Not sure how Terrell Owens compares to A.I.? Iverson likes Philadelphia and doesn't want to leave. Kenyon Martin is only 28. I don't think a stiff 7 footer from Bradley is going to save our franchise, and yes, I have seen him play 5-6 times.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I didn't say he'd save our franchise, but he just might considering our horrid front court


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, this is perhaps the worst trade idea I've seen yet.


depends on which you team you like better


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Not sure how Terrell Owens compares to A.I.? Iverson likes Philadelphia and doesn't want to leave. Kenyon Martin is only 28. I don't think a stiff 7 footer from Bradley is going to save our franchise, and yes, I have seen him play 5-6 times.


I think O'Bryant is soft, not stiff. He should be a solid NBA player though, which at C is pretty good.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think O'Bryant is soft, not stiff. He should be a solid NBA player though, which at C is pretty good.


I don't know, soft centers are just as bad in my eyes. He's got the height, but has the body of Marcus Camby or Channing Frye w/o the athleticism or scoring power. He's got some work ahead of him in my eyes. He's riding that sweet 16 run and potential to a top 15 pick.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, this is perhaps the worst trade idea I've seen yet.


Oh, I know, but give me credit here: I did not advocate this trade; I only presented it as the _Philadelphia Inquirer_ printed it. IOW, don't shoot the messenger :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Oh, I know, but give me credit here: I did not advocate this trade; I only presented it as the _Philadelphia Inquirer_ printed it. IOW, don't shoot the messenger :laugh:
> 
> Laurie


Yeah, I know. It's a shame, I used to like David Aldridge. If he comes up with another trade rumor like this I'll excommunicate him or something.



Mattjb34 said:


> I don't know, soft centers are just as bad in my eyes. He's got the height, but has the body of Marcus Camby or Channing Frye w/o the athleticism or scoring power. He's got some work ahead of him in my eyes. He's riding that sweet 16 run and potential to a top 15 pick.


If center was a deep position in the league, I'd probably agree.. but he's talented enough to be a viable option to go into the post. I think his post game is solid enough to make him okay. I agree that he does have a lot of work to do, but really at the end of the day he's probably going to max out as a 10 PPG scorer. That's not bad though, especially from the center spot.

I just hope whoever he goes to doesn't expect him to be a savior or a franchise big man.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, I know. It's a shame, I used to like David Aldridge. If he comes up with another trade rumor like this I'll excommunicate him or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking quality big man, is that too much to ask, or am I okay?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm thinking quality big man, is that too much to ask, or am I okay?


You never know with big men. If he's motivated and avoids injuries he can be the 10 ppg that Coatesvillian said. Personally, I don't see him as much of an upgrade over Sammy D and Hunter but we need to draft someone and this draft is exceptionally weak. There's no one guy that I want the Sixers to draft like I wanted Iggy a couple of years ago, so I wouldn't be angry if we got O'Bryant. Theres no a whole lot of wiggle room for this team to get better by next year, unfortunately.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Is Webber in the last year of his contract this year?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Is Webber in the last year of his contract this year?


No, the last year of his contract is 07-08.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> No, the last year of his contract is 07-08.


daaaaamnnn... I thought it was only two years left... there goes my Webber for Martin for salary purposes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You'd take Kenyon Martin? His knees are just as bad as Webber's and his contract has more years left.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> You'd take Kenyon Martin? His knees are just as bad as Webber's and his contract has more years left.


As bad? I don't watch the nuggets, but I think you're exadurating a little. And regardless... AI, Dalembert, Iggy, K-Mart, with Korver for some shooting... at least they'd be exciting.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> You'd take Kenyon Martin? His knees are just as bad as Webber's and his contract has more years left.


It is far too early to come to that conclusion. Kenyon played this season far too early after his surgery, while Webber is well past the end of his healing/rehab cycle for his surgery. Sure Kenyon has had two poor seasons, but 04-05 was on a knee that should have had surgery but didn't.

And yes, I know, I'm the only Kenyon optimist on bbb.net.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, I know. It's a shame, I used to like David Aldridge. If he comes up with another trade rumor like this I'll excommunicate him or something.


David has always been very fond of Kenyon and obviously still thinks very highly of him.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

No Kenyon Martin, he's a deadbeat.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

endora60 said:


> Trade scenarios bloom: Kenyon Martin for A.I.?


Thats a dumb trade... Who do we get for AI? A big men inspired by injury and some lame point guard while we give a former MVP, scoring champ, and an allstar and a accurate shooter in Korver.


----------

